# Το νήμα του Κρουντέλι



## nickel (Mar 14, 2013)

Αφού παρακολούθησα δις στις ειδήσεις του Mega τον τρόπο με τον οποίο ο Ιταλός κωμικός παρουσιαστής αντιδρούσε στις φάσεις του αγώνα Μπαρτσελόνα-Μίλαν (4-0) [βιντεάκι που δεν έχω βρει ακόμα, ίσως διότι δεν έψαξα αρκετά επιμελώς], αποφάσισα να αφιερώσω ένα νήμα στον Tiziano Crudeli καθώς ο άνθρωπος κοπιάζει για να έχουμε ένα αποκούμπι για τις δύσκολες στιγμές μας. Ας ανεβάσουμε λοιπόν μερικά βιντεάκια με τις πιο όμορφες και τις πιο άσχημες στιγμές που έχει περάσει ο Κρουντέλι στις περιγραφές αγώνων. Σε τούτο εδώ το βιντεάκι χαίρεται για τον πρώτο αγώνα (Μίλαν–Μπαρτσελόνα 2-0, 20/2/2013).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 14, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αφού παρακολούθησα δις στις ειδήσεις του Mega τον τρόπο με τον οποίο ο Ιταλός κωμικός παρουσιαστής αντιδρούσε στις φάσεις του αγώνα Μπαρτσελόνα-Μίλαν (4-0) [βιντεάκι που δεν έχω βρει ακόμα, ίσως διότι δεν έψαξα αρκετά επιμελώς]...


----------

